# Help White pigeon found



## sdlandau (Jul 5, 2009)

For the past few years I have observed a white pigeon amongst the flock of 50 or so I feed at my house. A week ago I noticed him becoming sluggish, then he finally started staying on the ground and not leaving. I fed him and his eating has slowly deminished. It is in the 80's here. I caught him with little effort and have him in a very good small cage with proper food and water. He seems so weak. Any ideas? Just old and dying time? I am sad. Thank you.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

This bird is obviously very poorly.
Have you got it one some kind of heat source?
Even though it's warm, it would still benefit from either a heat pad set on low, or you can fill a sock with rice and microwave it to warm the rice. Make sure it isn't too hot that it would burn, and place it by the bird. Or a water bottle with a towel wrapped around it.

Also you shouldn't feed it until it's warm and rehydrated. Mix a pinch of salt and some sugar or glucose in slightly warm water and drip it on the outside of it's beak so it can sip it in. Don't put directly in it's mouth as it may aspirate.

Can you check the inside of it's mouth to see if it has any cheesey yellowy growths in it's throat. It's mouth should be pinkish and clear.

You could carefully check it over to see if there are any wounds or puncture marks on it's body in case it's been attacked.

Is it holding it's head up normally?

If you can come back with some more info then we can try and help establish what's ailing this poor bird.

Janet


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Probaby not old but sick.
Where are you located in the event we have a resource for you?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Ditto everything said above. First check for injuries. Tell us where you are. He may well need some meds, which perhaps are available over-counter or someone here can send or bring some.

If he has stopped eating, he will need to be handfed. Pigeons can't go many days w/o food. This isn't all that difficult, but again we need more info to offer help.

Thanks for caring


----------

